# some tip's to ease the pain



## Kirk (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey there,well I just became a member yesterday and thought I might give up some of my tip's to ease the pain.I found out that my Ibs was caused by stress an over load of stress you might say.So one thing is to try and stay calm and not get stessed or worked up witch for me is hard I'm a bit of a firecracker and thing's tend to set me off pretty easy and with IBS I'm finding it harder to stay calm but one must try our best to stay mello.#2 I don't eat any dairy product's and now I can once again have normal bowl movment's with no diariea,before I stoped the dairy I was on the toilet every ten minutes for the first two hour's of getting out of bed and never had solid bowl movment's and It was hard to go any where because I only had about 2 minutes to find a bathroom.My pain has dropped alot since I stopped the dairy.My BM are now solid again like befor I got sick and I'm not on the toilel all day.#3 I don't eat anything greasy or spicy,I don't eat anything with red or orange in it except oranges.No coloured drink's pop juice ect.I can no longer drink alcohal,wow that really kills me (IBS flares up bad).#4 the doctor's have had me on many diferrant drug's to try to ease or help my pain but I have yet to find anything that help's ease the pain and give me some releaf becuase it seem's that anything I take kills my gut's (IBS flares up) so I don't like to take any kind of pill's it's so hard on your stomatch.So hear is what I do and I hope nobody takes offence to this,when I'm feeling like crapp and can't take the pain any more I smoke pot.As soon as I smoke a joint I feel so much better I calm down and don't feel so stressed and my pain is much beter it doesn't totally go away but omg does it ever help take the edge off I have IBS really bad and suffer so much if it wasn't for pot I think I'd be dead or in a mental instatute,for me it's the only thing that get's me through the day.Now this isn't for every one and Im not saying go out and try it but this is what work's for me and if you suffer as much as I do it works.Cheer's Kirk


----------



## Peppermint15 (Nov 21, 2011)

Haha well... I don't know about the pot, though I have no doubt that would mellow you out. That wouldn't work for me personally because I'm allergic to hemp, but I'm glad you've found something for you.For the other people reading, I have a few tips too:Like Kirk, I also avoid dairy, though I have absolutely no problem with Lactaid milk or Lactaid enzyme pills. I've tested negative for lactose intolerance, but it appears lactose can still irritate the gut nonetheless. I also avoid spicy, greasy, and fried food (though sometimes I break that rule if I'm willing to get sick for it). When I do eat these foods I drink more water; dilution is always a good thing for IBS. Interestingly, milk is also recommended for calming down spicy meals, so maybe Lactaid milk would help too, though this I'm not sure of. Lastly, for total avoidance, I avoid High Fructose Corn syrup and sweeteners - that stuff just wasn't made for the weak of stomach. Some other recommendations:- A Multi-Enzyme pill to take with meals. Check the label to make sure its not made with any allergens or sweeteners.- Peppermint tea when spasms are giving you trouble, or peppermint oil capsules if you're on the go. You can find the capsules at any vitamin store. Some people also use peppermint altoids, but if you're avoiding sweeteners then avoid this too.- A hot water bottle when you're feeling sick at home. You can use it on your lower back to ease the pain, but if you get the hot sweats with bad episodes, maybe skip this tip.- Keeping a book, laptop, or some form of entertainment in the bathroom helps with the stress of it all. Just knowing you have something to distract you and that you're not wasting your time in there helps a lot. For times when you have to use public restrooms, a phone with internet access or a game serves the same purpose.- Stool softeners, an over-the-counter, relatively side effect-free drug, that can be taken daily helps for IBS-C. This makes it so you don't have to strain when you go (which is bad for you anyway as it can cause muscle soreness and hernia)- Simethicone (Gas-X/Alka-Seltzer Anti-Gas) for bad gas pains. It's pretty fast working and you'll definitely notice the difference; however this does have side effects and can sometimes cause diarrhea, but if you're already in a lot of pain, it's worth it. Hope some of this helps!


----------

